# How..Chief Hot Pants..(errr... Haute Pursuit)



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

How ..Chief Hot Pants....!!!

Chief Big Turtle have ready yore order for pens..Ready for trade.. Two all antler writing sticks..with silver decorations (look gold in pix....but this trading store picture taker no take good pix...like all stuff the white-eyes give us. )hwell:

My squaw..Princess Running Mouth, say tell Chief Hot Pants,.NO MORE shiny beads, Up to her wampum in glass beads.. Say mebbe backstrap be nice.. She also say tell you .."Why Chief Hot Pants hunt for new squaw so quick...unless he just lookin' for short time 'bed warmer' in tepee ? Good dog do trick...no talk so much" 

We meet at fork in river like always...unless Chief Turtle get other smoke signal message from Chief Hots....:work:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow Jim. I had hernia surgrry yesterday and between your post and all the pain meds, you got me messed up with your post. Beautiful sticks too.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

My eyes are blurry from laughing but I think those are some cool lookin' sticks Chief Turtle.......... As for Chief Hot Pants, no comment.........


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

backstraps...dang I've been doing it wrong

Funny stuff, great pens


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> =
> 
> My squaw..Princess Running Mouth,


No you didn't!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> No you didn't!!!!!!!!!


Only because she won't see this thread.........


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I wouldn't count on the warrior hunter Chief Hot Pants.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> I wouldn't count on the warrior hunter Chief Hot Pants.


Now ...*THAT'S funny, Tod....

*Methinks that if that happened..the 'confrontation' would result in our old buddy being renamed..."Chief Wet Pants "


----------

